# 20'' Shimano disc brake wheel & caliper : Flying Wedge / dragster / lowrider / krate



## Jesse McCauley (May 10, 2014)

I believe this 20'' Shimano wheel / disc/ and caliper originated on a Flying Wedge or comparable late 60's early 70's krate bike with an early version of disc brake.

I think it may be NOS or at least very little use, great condition just storage wear. 

I'm planning on putting it up for sale, any ideas on value? 
Other models it could fit on?


----------

